# Busted by OSHA 2day



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Was hanging some xmas lights for a good customer. (8 story condo building owner) We were wrapping some led rope lighting around some trees, the rope sprung got all spaghettied up in both lanyards. We unhooked for a min, just long enough to pull the lanyard out and hang the rope lighting off the lift. Then I see the guy getting out of his little car with a hard hat on. He said the only citation he wrote was for not being tied in. MY boss seems to think he will be writing more than that. Only other thing he could write me on is not having a hard hat on.

Sucks, I have been giving safety meetings for the last few months telling everyone that they are coming one day. Today was the day.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

That sucks, do you get fined too or just the company?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Osha ***. You should of kicked him in the nuts and told him to move on.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> Osha ***. You should of kicked him in the nuts and told him to move on.


Yeah that is some great advice. :laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Just my first thought right or wrong.:whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Yeah that is some great advice. :laughing:



Hell just have vinney and vito waiting on every job to have a talk with him.:laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

With your sig I figure you would shove a stick of dynamite up his ace and told him to move on.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> With your sig I figure you would shove a stick of dynamite up his ace and told him to move on.




Nah BBQ would of asked him to lunch at the local BBQ joint. :laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

For some reason I'm hungry. Can't decide BBQ or Fried Bologna.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> For some reason I'm hungry. Can't decide BBQ or Fried Bologna.



Hmmmm......it's too early for BBQ.......I'd go for the fried bologna....um um good!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Picture too big .. removed


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh My....


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> That sucks, do you get fined too or just the company?


Either way its bad for me or the Co. I wont know anything more until we get a letter from them. I asked how much and who is responsible for the fine. He had nothing to say, only that all the info would be in the letter and based on the size of the co.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Osha ***. You should of kicked him in the nuts and told him to move on.


He was a prick. The owner of the proprety walked up and asked what was going on and the " Osha ***" would not answer him, he would only show his ID and say " I have every right to be here". It is what it is now. My boss is very pissed at me.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

The employee is never fined by OSHA, OSHA only fines the employer.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

BBQ said:


>


"You gonna eat dat cornbread"


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I will have ribs and cornbread tomorrow for dinner, good call Bob.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

That inspector was an A-hole.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

All of OSHA can eat **** and die for all I care. Really what good are they, look at voltech's experience, it's not like the inspector stopped the next big industrial accident, all he accomplished is making all of us hate OSHA more.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> All of OSHA can eat **** and die for all I care. Really what good are they, look at voltech's experience, it's not like the inspector stopped the next big industrial accident, all he accomplished is making all of us hate OSHA more.



Yeah you are right, safety is stupid and employers should be left alone.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

The OSHA guy did witness something that was dangerous and could have killed Voltech. If I was the inspector, I probably would have just issued a warning rather than a fine. But it seems like this guy may be an a-hole.

One more reason I am glad I am exempt from OSHA.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

This planet has plenty of third world contries that have no safety standard, I guess you could become a expatriot electricain in India and not worry about silly safety standards.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

drsparky said:


> This planet has plenty of third world contries that have no safety standard, I guess you could become a expatriot electricain in India and not worry about silly safety standards.


If your coment was directed toward me, I never said I don't work safely. All I was saying is that I am glad some government agency can't dictate how I do a job. I am overly safe, I can't afford an injury or death taking my livelihood away from me.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it's a natural course of events to work more and more safe the longer your in the trade. As you realize how lucky you are not to have killed yourself so far.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

The OSHA guy was an A** hole, but doing a job that can save lives. This is the best teaching experience for anyone.....

I think they should make us sweat it out for a few weeks and forget about it....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Voltech said:


> This is the best teaching experience for anyone


I've had such "teaching experiences" too. I remember once I got myself in hot water cause I lowered my safety and regular glasses to check some resistor color codes and it just so happened an inspector was right there doing an inspection. 

I did however resist the urge to fly off the handle, and I some how managed to get us off with a warning, not even like a formal one if I recall correctly just verbal. Probably cause I was nice to her and made it clear that I understood she was only doing her job. 

Still pissed me off though, not the first and probably not the last time something like that happens either.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Should have kicked her in the crack, honked her moo moos and told her to move on.


----------

